# Stihl 661C, Husky 395xp, or Jonsered 2188



## A. Craig (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello. I'm new to the forum and have an interest in cutting some big timber in milling some slabs for tables and such. I have small and midsize chainsaws, but I'd like to buy a bigger saw that can handle a 36 inch bar or so for taking down the occasional monster oak, cottonwood, hedge, etc. and for use in a CS mill. But I'm having a hard time deciding on the right saw. In my area, I have easy access to Stihl, Jonsered, and Husky product lines. I'm not wed to any particular brand at this point. If you have suggestions, I'm all ears. Obviously, practical experience comparing the saws mentioned above is a huge plus. Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2015)

395 then 661 in that order. I wouldn't want to put a 2188/390 on a mill much


----------



## A. Craig (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, mdavle. Given your avatar pic, I'm surprised by the Husky recommendation.  Thanks again!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2015)

A. Craig said:


> Thanks, mdavle. Given your avatar pic, I'm surprised by the Husky recommendation.  Thanks again!


That was in honor of Phil. That was his avatar picture and I've never changed it back. I've used a 395 a good bit on a mill and a 390 one day. 6 cuts and 2.5 gallons of mix on the 390 was enough. I was only making 9' long cuts 20-26" wide in cherry and the 390 had to be refilled halfway down. 395 would just loaf along.


----------



## kimosawboy (Nov 12, 2015)

If you dont have a preference at this time, go and visit both the Stihl and Husky shops..Try to talk to the mechanic guy or the owner...explain what your after and try to compare there perspective responses(husky vs stihl)....Dont buy but just get a feel for the shops....
Its like ford vs. chevy , which is better(unimog of course)!!!!! Most people stick with one brand, so you have an open field. 
G Vavra
( i run huskys so thats my vote)


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 12, 2015)

Between the 661 and 390 I would go 661. I have both but not milled with either. The 395 has a good rep but heavy. Wouldn't hurt to run a bit richer milling.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2015)

In big wood here on the west coast falling I'll run my 395 or 385, no experience with the 661 but the 660 wasn't a whole lot lighter then the 395 in my experience and doesn't have the torque to pull long bars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaTed (Nov 12, 2015)

I had this same question the OP did, well leaving out the 2188 and 390, more interested in the 395/661 opinions.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2015)

MontanaTed said:


> I had this same question the OP did, well leaving out the 2188 and 390, more interested in the 395/661 opinions.


Ted for a 32 to 36 I'll use 385.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wadeclinton (Dec 11, 2015)

I've not milled with a 661 or the 2188. I have milled quite a bit with a 395. It pulls a 42" bar just fine through white or yellow pine. I've not milled any hardwood though. IMO you can't go wrong with a 395.


----------



## woodsrunner (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a 395 and run a 42 inch bar on it when I use my mill. Gives me about 36 inches of cut with the GB mill. Pulls it great. Don't have any experience with the 661. I'm a Husky guy but that is just personal preference. My recommendation is stay with the 395 or 661. Or an 880 or 3120.


----------



## scheffa (Dec 15, 2015)

I run a 670 with a 42" bar in Aussie hardwoods and it does it no worries, no experience with huskys though to compare


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 17, 2015)

This is a very timely post for me, I was going to ask the same question, very interested in the responses
My 064 just bit the dust but where I'm at the stihl dealer is more competent and that is swaying my vote


----------



## sawfun (Dec 19, 2015)

I have not milled yet, but the 395 has noticeably more power than the other saws mentioned when bucking, as well as having the benefit of an outboard clutch which has the advantange of staying cooler when milling. If you cannot get an 880 or 3120, the 395 is the next best thing.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Dec 20, 2015)

beachcomber said:


> This is a very timely post for me, I was going to ask the same question, very interested in the responses
> My 064 just bit the dust but where I'm at the stihl dealer is more competent and that is swaying my vote


Which part bit the dust I need a tank handle and bits.


----------



## babybart (Dec 21, 2015)

I have only used a 394xp and bought it here. Usually a little cheaper than a 395, even having been ported. Biggest saw on your list and I would think that is what ya want for milling, at least that's what I wanted.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 23, 2015)

Had my 661 for almost a year, 100hrs in the coil gave up, top engine cover keeps flogging out the rubber grommets so vibes alot, auto tune sometimes doesent work that great i can be half way through a cut before it wakes up and revs, im not that confident on buying another, sorta think they are getting flimsy.


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 23, 2015)

I ended up finding a MS660 that I bought, just needs to get here and get the mill built. I was afraid of teh 661 for the reasons above ^. I want to be able to tweak the tune myself. We'll see what happens.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 23, 2015)

I have asked for a 660 several times but no longer available, one dealer bought last the 50 in the country and sold them in a week. My employer has ordered a 390 for himself and is going to let me be the first to run it, if i like it i will be jumping ship.


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 23, 2015)

Understood. I was leaning towards the 395 myself until I had a friend find the 660 I have coming. Was too good of shape not to buy it. I'm sure they'll figure out the M-Tronic, but not sure I'd trust it for milling myself, but that's me and my limited knowledge.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 26, 2015)

661s dont do well milling , i tried it wednesday..its a no go in my book.

Buy a 395 for that duty.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 26, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> What size mill you try it with Ryan?


36


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 26, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Figured it would do ok at that size.



I dont know how to describe how the mtron worked on that mill , i just didnt like it


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 26, 2015)

ms460 does fine on a 36 inch mill ,that aint right


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> *ms460* does fine on a 36 inch mill ,that aint right



Original, or extra crispy?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> ms460 does fine on a 36 inch mill ,that aint right



Mtronic sucks to mill with , It didnt seem to richen up enough...the 661 has the balls , its just not the tool id use for the job.

Thats only my opinion.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 26, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Figured it would do ok at that size.



Its not that it didnt have the power the saw just ran kinda weird..most of the logs we milled were walnut , the top cover over the cylinder sucks on a 661 , it feels like a cheap piece of sh!t , i popped it off while the saw was still warm to look at the plug and gettin it back on was a serious pain in the ass..kinda like it warped , i dig the 661s for buckin big boys but id take a 395 over it anyday to mill..but i dont mill often so i really dont care.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 26, 2015)

Great feedback sir ,it is guys like you we need around here.


----------

